# issue using updated nvidia driver, NVRM: API mismatch



## aimeec1995 (Oct 17, 2017)

I have just updated my nvidia-driver from 384.59 to 384.90.

Now I am unable to use the driver due to this error ...


```
NVRM: API mismatch: the client has the version 384.90, but
NVRM: this kernel module has the version 384.59.  Please
NVRM: make sure that this kernel module and all NVIDIA driver
NVRM: components have the same ver
```

What do I need to do to get up to date kernel modules, or what do I need to do in general to resolve this..? I am hoping to resolve an issue with my nvidia driver by updating it.


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 17, 2017)

Have you reloaded the kernel modules or rebooted the system after the update?


----------



## aimeec1995 (Oct 17, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> Have you reloaded the kernel modules or rebooted the system after the update?



Will try that now, thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 17, 2017)

Make sure your host system is updated too. Kernel modules are dependent on the exact kernel version and will fail to load if there's a discrepancy.


----------



## aimeec1995 (Oct 17, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> Have you reloaded the kernel modules or rebooted the system after the update?



That worked.


----------

